# Bath tub refinish



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone have a reference of someone who can refinish / spray a cast iron bath tub in a bathroom. Thanks


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

I used robs refinishing on our tubs and they turned out great and he offers a 5 year warranty. I had a small crack happen and he came back out and fixed for free. I'd use em again.


----------

